# What is endometriosis?



## alongtin (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi everyone:I seem to know everything there is to know about my bowels, but I don't know what endometriosis is. What are the symptoms? How close are they to IBS? What exactly is a laporoscopy? Thanks for taking the time to answer!!


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

Endometriosis is a wretched disease. I am recently diagnosed and have had IBS for ten years. I am starting to believe it was endo the whole time. I had it on my bowels and had a laproscopy to get this all removed.Here are some websites that should help: http://www.endo.org.uk/info.html http://www.endometriosisassn.org/ http://www.ivf.com/endoassn.html Edited to Add:My symptomsHurt to have BM a few days before and during my period and ovulation.Severe cramps during period and ovulationPainful sexShooting pain down my legs


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

How do they diagnose this? Would it come up in bloodwork or a pap test???


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

No, unfortunately there is no blood test currently and it does not show on your PAP. My doctor(PCP) guessed that I might have it when I had problems with a cyst in Feb. and mentioned all of my other symptoms. She told me to see a ob/gyn if the pain continued past the cyst resolving itself. So I did and when I saw my ob/gyn and told her my symptoms and what my PCP said, she took a quick peek, felt around a little and said she felt that it was endo also. She gave me three choices; 1)the Pill and see how you respond, 2)you can get pregnant, or 3) we can do a laparoscopy. She said the only way to truelly diagnosed endo is through a laparoscopy. It has been eight weeks today since my lap and I was scarred to do but I am glad I did. I had already decided before the surgery that it was all in my head and i was just crazy. After my surgery and the doc told me it was endo and I said "I am not crazy!" and had a really good cry.


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

Remeber not everyone has a tortured existence with endometriosis, a good amount of people live with it with minimal botheration.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

http://www.endometriosisassn.org/ I did a great paper on endometriosis last year for a graduate course at UCF. If you want, I can email it over to you.


----------



## Zenovia (Mar 12, 2001)

JenS,Personally I would love a copy of it and am attempting to learn as much as possible.Thanks!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

More info on endo: http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=37;t=000041


----------



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

I have endo and it sucks bad. I have very painful periods, cramping like H*ll, heavy heavy bleeding, back pain, and wonderful diarrhea. For like 2 weeks.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

My current gyno (Bless that man!!) diagnosed me with Endo and IBS. The symptoms can be quite similar depending on where all the endo stuff is growing. (Intestines, for example) A good doctor will help you sort out your symptoms as best as possible, and treat all of your symptoms as successfully as possible.~Mrs. Mason


----------

